
Don’t Let Data Science Become a Scam - gk1
https://medium.com/ibm-analytics/dont-let-data-science-become-a-scam-d04840849249
======
meri_dian
Data Science will become a scam and the term "data science" already has weak
connotations because of _trying to_ think pieces like this that are really
saying nothing and are loaded with uninsightful business speak. It doesn't
help that data science people like to give themselves nonsensical titles like
"Leader of exponential change Using data and analytics"

